# Choice between Chronarch 100B and Curado 100D



## mr. Kody (Jun 9, 2007)

Which reel would you get and why? Is the Chronarch 100B worth the extra $70? I want to use one of these reels on my new Shimano Inshore rod (calcutta model). I mainly wade fish which is why I did not consider the MG and Core. For either rod, is the SV version recommended?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

The core has the new ARB sheided bearings.......not sure if anything else has them yet.

If you wade these bearings are the way to go....


----------



## mr. Kody (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks Muddskipper for the info. Isn't the Core constructed with a magnesium frame which I hear is not recommended for SW fishing?


----------



## Danglefoot (Nov 21, 2004)

*Hi*

I have the Chronarch SF 100 and the Chronarch MG 100. IMO both are super reels for wade fishing. The MG is lighter and after a day of chunking lures your arm won't be sore the next day. Any reel not taken care of should not be used in saltwater. The price I paid for these two reels I take very good care of them. They should last a life time.

Tight Lines


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

All of our reels are approved for use in saltwater. 

It all comes down to personal perference. Go to the shop and stick the reel on a rod and see how it feels in your hand. The Chronarch B is a great reel as is the Core. The SV version has a deeper spool for increased line capacity. It also has larger paddles on the handle to help crank on the fiesty saltwater fish. You can use any version that you like.


----------



## mr. Kody (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks for the help Bantam. I really wanted the Core but I'm going to wait until next year to read more reviews and hopefully the price will go down a little. I purchased the Chronarch 100B earlier today from FTU and wasn't sure if I needed to return it for the BSV version. This prompted my question today and you guys answered it. Does Shimano honor the warranty regardless of where you purchased (ie internet site or ebay vs traditional tackle store)? I found a site that has the same reel for $40 less. Thanks again.

The Shimano Inshore rod seems like a fine rod and I got it on sale for $70 off. Maybe next year I'll get the Laguna with the Core.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We do not honor Ebay or other internet sellers receipts for warranty. We have no way of knowing where or how they obtained these reels. We have seen customer purchase "new" reels and they were onbviously used ro refurbished reels. I sugest that you support your local takcle shop.


----------



## mr. Kody (Jun 9, 2007)

You're correct. There is some risk in not knowing exactly what your getting from those sites. I'll keep supporting my local stores. Any advice on any prep work before I use my new reel? As you can surmise, I am certainly new to having higher end reels and want to ensure I follow the proper maintenance steps prior to use and post as well.



Bantam1 said:


> We do not honor Ebay or other internet sellers receipts for warranty. We have no way of knowing where or how they obtained these reels. We have seen customer purchase "new" reels and they were onbviously used ro refurbished reels. I sugest that you support your local takcle shop.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a link posted at the top of this forum. Follow these maintenance tips and you will be fine.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

I would probably opt for the MG, I love that little reel and realy put it to the test on a 40+" snook and a tarpon about 4'. Didnt land either as they got going sideways and got into the mangroves but I was rather pleased that I could put the coals to them and the reel would slow them down.

If you really want to try something crazy, go out and put faith in one of the new calais dc reels. I was casting it into a 20m/hr wind about as far as most average casters will cast down wind under the same conditions, all without having to thumb the reel. I never thought anything could top my tricked out reels with abec 7 bearings but this is the answer. And, it hits like thunder, it is THAT DAM GOOD!

I will be selling my other calais, this one will take its place......


----------

